# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  To Villies...with Love!

## Nutter

Assalaamo Alaikum!

Where have you gone Villies? Kahan gayab hain aap?:frusty1; It's been a while since I last saw your posts in here. Iss tarah baaton ka bura nahi manatay, if you reading it Villies, I ask you to return to DT. Samajh aaya k nahi? Like a brother am asking you not to act like a kid. Bas ab chup chaap se, jaldi se wapas aayein am missing your poetry. 

Shabash! Shabash!! Parhtay hi dortay hue aayein aur kahein k "AM BACK".

with lots of love:huglove:

Nutter

----------


## Nutter

Come on guys What's happening? Aap log bhi likhein iss thread mein apnay khayalat  :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

I don't know him much, to be honest.

----------


## Nutter

I don't know much about him either, but all I know (or I assume) is that he left DT. And it all started after I posted that "...Competition" thread.

----------


## Endurer

Yeap I remember that. Perhaps he needs some time to recover. IMO that was just a matter of opinion. You know Nutter bro, some people have a very thin shell.. especially when they are confronted out in the open. 

NO! I'm not jumping on him. Really I'm not. He could be the nicest guy for all I know. However, posting topics as if it were a flee market sale just raises my hackles.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Maine to unko msn pe bhi nai dekha for some dayz :s  villies plzzz wapis a jao :$

----------


## RAHEN

he sent me pm saying he is coming back so no worries... :Smile: 
and i believe he is back now.. :Smile: ..with his cool /different theme thread.. :Smile:

----------

